# Nikon Coolpix P50



## Sierb (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine Eltern haben es wirklich gut gemeint, und mir gestern an Heiligabend eine neue Kamera geschenkt. 
Es handelt sich um die Nikon Coolpix P50. 
Ich bin von der Kamera nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Zwar macht sie am Tag ganz gute Aufnahmen, allerdings ist sie Nachts einfach grauenhaft. Sowohl im Nachtmodus, als auch beim Autofocus macht sie unscharfe Bilder.
Da ich in letzter Zeit viel mit Photoshop arbeite, kann ich aber Qualitativ schlechte Bilder nicht wirklich verwenden.

Jetzt meine Frage an die Foto Profis: 
Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Kamera?
Wie viel kann ich aus dieser Kamera rausholen?
Wie mache ich gerade Nachts scharfe Bilder bzw. ist das mit dieser Kamera überhaupt möglich?
Was bedeutet "Hi ISO"? Das ist eine Auswahl bei dieser Cam, allerdings habe ich diese Einstellung noch nirgens gesehen.


----------



## akrite (26. Dezember 2008)

Sierb hat gesagt.:


> Zwar macht sie am Tag ganz gute Aufnahmen, allerdings ist sie Nachts einfach grauenhaft. Sowohl im Nachtmodus,


... typisch für Kompakte ! Kleines Objektiv und wenig Licht passen nicht zu den Kompakten zumindest auf weite Entfernungen - Blitz reicht halt nicht aus! Ich bin mit meiner Kompakten (Canon IXUS 75) recht zufrieden, wenn es nicht allzu schnell zugeht.


> als auch beim Autofocus macht sie unscharfe Bilder.


 ... schon mal mit Stativ und Zusatzlicht versucht ?


> Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Kamera?


...politische Frage, es gibt verschiedene Lager, meiner-einer bevorzugt Canon seit über 20 Jahren, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis !


> Wie viel kann ich aus dieser Kamera rausholen?


... wie bei jeder Kompakten: bei gutem Wetter(Licht) sind sie genial, wird es schneller(Sport) und das Licht schlechter, kommen sie an die Grenzen. Die Kompakten sind wirklich gut geeignet für den schnellen Schuss zwischendurch und für Urlaubsaufnahmen bis DIN A4. Leider kannst Du kaum etwas manuell verändern und mehr rauszuholen...





> Wie mache ich gerade Nachts scharfe Bilder bzw. ist das mit dieser Kamera überhaupt möglich?


ISO Hoch ! Allerdings wird's dann griselig, das macht nichts , wenn Du damit an eine Druckerei gehst und Poster machen lässt oder die 8 MegaPixel sowieso fürs Web runterschrumpfst.


----------



## Sierb (27. Dezember 2008)

> ISO Hoch ! Allerdings wird's dann griselig, das macht nichts , wenn Du damit an eine Druckerei gehst und Poster machen lässt oder die 8 MegaPixel sowieso fürs Web runterschrumpfst.



ist das, das oben genannte HI ISO?


----------



## akrite (27. Dezember 2008)

...was Nikon unter Hi ISO versteht k.A. ! Eine hohe ISO fängt ab ca. 200 an


----------

